# Anyone know why I can't view videos fullscreen?



## Cloudchaser (Aug 13, 2010)

You know how on most video sites, you have the option on viewing videos fullscreen?

Here in the past few weeks, I have not been able to do that.  Even though it always worked fine before, when I click the view fullscreen icon, I get sound, but no video, just a blank white page.

I just tried updating my flash player, and doing that worked for viewing Youtube videos fullscreen in any browser, but trying to view videos fullscreen on other sites gets the same results.  Just a blank white page with sound, but no video.

This is very frustrating to me.  I never had a problem with this before, but now suddenly it is a problem and everything I try to fix the problem does not work.  Why?  What am I doing wrong?  It always worked before, why won't it work now?


----------



## Cam (Aug 13, 2010)

What browser are you using?

Without knowing that then we would be taking a shot in the dark


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 14, 2010)

My primary browser is Firefox 3.6.8, but the same thing also happens in Opera 10.10 (portable flash version) and Internet Explorer 8.  That is, fullscreen always works on Youtube but not on other sites.  Even stranger is that though fullscreen doesn't work most of the time, sometimes it does and that just adds to my frustration because that just makes it more difficult to figure out what the cause of the problem is.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to use firefox all the time, and I have never had that problem... but I may have a solution for you. If you right click on the video, and click "Settings", then there should be a little check box saying: "Hardware Acceleration" If it is not checked, then check it, and if it is, then do the opposite. But I also know that some GPU's do not like it, nor do some chip sets... So if it still doesn't work, tell us your M/O Model and make, (and if you have one) your Graphics card model and make.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I'll try the hardware acceleration trick and see if that works, thanx for the tip!


----------

